# fronts and salt?



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey guys need some input for my burundi colony ,do you guys use salt,it's a 6 foot /2 foot/by 20 inch deep tank for 150 gal.my ph is 8.4 naturally out of the tap which is good .I was using salt in my 95 gal tank and there skin color seemed better and there fins seemed nicer i use kordon water conditioner . Some say salt for health some say no salt .Whats everones opinionon the salt issue for frontosa.Thanks


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I just throw a handful of salt (NaCl) in during a water change every once and a great while. It's not necessary, but I feel I will help keep some of the bad bacterias down a bit.


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

I also use salt once in a while in my tanks and it works wonders!!...

try and get some completely natural salt (sea salt), with no iodine or fluorine added..

I don't know in the US, but here i Costa Rica we get it from these all-natural/organic-stuff shops, I guess in the US it'll be much easier


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

Ya i use diamond crystal brand kosher salt ,no iodine or anti cacking **** just salt


----------



## digiddy (May 31, 2007)

I use regular sea salt for every water change and my fish love it, and wounds on their fins heal much faster than if i didn't use any salt.


----------



## eddie52 (Jun 6, 2004)

I use seachem salt and tang buffer plus a little bicarbonate of soda to raises the hardness. Have had exelllent results with health, breeding, and activity with all my tangs. http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v358/eddie52/


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

How much is everyone using , 1 tea spoon per 5 gal?I have very hard water from the tap i just know that my fish seem to do better with some salt. How much per gallon is everyone using,I just want to start a consistant water change habit . Thanks


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I just use water softener salt (Rock Salt NaCl) it's cheap and works as well as the expensive salts.

I just use about a handful per ever 50 gallons or so. (You would be surprised how much salt freshwater fish can handle) Salt baths on your fish will knock off a number of parasites and protozoans.

I also sometimes use epsom salt (Magnesium sulfate) for electrolytes and to help with battle wounds. It also works well as a laxative for my tropheus. :wink:


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm using SeaChem & Cichlid Salt (_yeah I know it might be ME paying more to get the same thing,..lol)_ with Tang Buffer & it's worked for me.


----------

